# Bobcat art. loader



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about them ? I came across one for what seems a good price. I know they're an older line.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Parts are hard to find, and expensive. When Bobcat was Owned by Melroe, they manufactured them. And not a lot of them either. Honestly I'd pass on it, and find something where parts are more easier to find.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1072818 said:


> Parts are hard to find, and expensive. When Bobcat was Owned by Melroe, they manufactured them. And not a lot of them either. Honestly I'd pass on it, and find something where parts are more easier to find.


X's 2....a totally failed venture by bobcat.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

There was 2 on ebay that a guy was selling, a parts machine and a so so machine. I went to my locak bobcat dealer and asked about parts and he said good luck.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

If I remember correct, this was very similar to the Swingers and Coyote loaders made one similar. I had one and ended up selling it for a 2 sp skid loader. I originally wanted a backhoe. Guess I should have never bought it, because I ended up with the backhoe in the end. The 2sp skid loader is also a very nice piece of equipment. They both have their place. They will both work circles around the Bobcat articulated machine.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Swinger....it is similar.......I like it.............but having it worked on is a problem.....I have to take it to Indy if there is anything major.....


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks guys, I kind of figured it would be a no go. Guy has it listed for 3K, I can find full size older brand name loaders for about 9 so 3 seem OK, but if I can get parts or work done why bother.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Its not that someone wont be able to work on it. Its the fact that parts are going to be out of this world, and hard to find too. Get one a little more expensive and one where you know parts are a little more easy to find.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

At $3k it might be worth the risk. Is it decent shape? They are not easy to sell, and not for everyone, but at $3k you have room even if you wanted to flip it. Find the right buyer and there is money to be made there (if it is ready to work).


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We have a 2410 bobcat. It plows snow like crazy. We run a 9' power angle with a set of pro wings. So its 11' wide. The loader is definitely a pain in the a$$ to work on and parts are expensive. The other thing is the motors that are in them do not like the cold. We have a block heater and a oil pan heater. It works for us.


----------

